# First Time Ocean Crossing



## TSOJOURNER

The "first time ocean crossing list" has been revised and added to since its first posting over a year ago...and over 300 requests have be filled! After 30 years of seagoing adventures and as a Power & Sail Squadron instructor, the list is directed to folks with moderate or better coastal experience who want to go offshore and have secured first time ocean passages with friends, through the internet, etc. For them and any other readers the check list is an assortment of "stuff", in no particular order, that I''m happy to share. For an e-mail copy, drop me note ([email protected]) with your e-mail address...always confidential, no spam, no junk...now a 4 page list that is too long for this board. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## Maddock631

Even though I have done the trip before and will do so again this june from Newport to the Isle of Wight for the 150th
anniversary of the America''s Cup, I would enjoy seeing the list

[email protected]


----------



## hamiam

I wud love a copy. [email protected]

Thank You

HAM


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would enjoy seeing this list also if you could be so gracious to email it to me. Thank you.


----------



## Ernst

Please include me in your e-mailing list.

Thanks in advance, Ernst


----------



## SHIMSHON

Would like to see your list. Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please send e/m address. Evidently, my list is too long for posting on the board. Cheers, Richard


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ernst, please send e/m address. My list too long for posting. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please send e/m address. List too long for posting here. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Re the off-shore list. My e-mail is [email protected] drop me a note with your e-m and I''ll send list.


----------



## gershel

Hi,could you please e-mail your list to me. 
Thanks much, Marc


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ahoy!!

Please include me on your list.

Fairwinds,
Jerry


----------



## TSOJOURNER

please send me a copy
thanks
eric
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

List has been sent...hope you find something of interest. If you have any additional suggestions, let me know. Cheers, Richard. And thanks for providing your address...Gershel & Jeremiah take note.


----------



## dhaskell147

Hello, Can anyone give me info on a group of boats that leave the east coast for trans atlantic together. Please email me [email protected] thanks Richard


----------



## dhaskell147

Hello, I was wondering if you knew of a group of sailboats that all leave the east coast for europe together. Thanks for you info, Richard Haskell [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would like to have the list too.

Hoa
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Another for your list please to [email protected]
thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hao & Steve...list is on its way to you. Hopefully you''ll find something of interest. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Would appreciated your sending the list to me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Viceroy
I would also love to see the list you have compiled, although we have made 2 trans -Atlantic trips. Im always wanting to learn more.
Thanks
[email protected]
At Anchorage Ft Myers


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Greetings, Iron Wind...an e-mail has been sent to you. Cheers, RCL.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks Viceroy
I recieved it ok.. Am printing out..
Fair Winds to Ye
IronWind


----------



## Reyes

Yes, I would be greatful to see the list. Sometime in November/December we are going on our first ocean crossing. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Avast, Reyes...e/m is on its way. I hope you find something of interest. If you have any additions or comments, please advise. Cheers, RCL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE THE LIST. THANK YOU


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Denis...pls provide your e-mail address on board or contact me at <[email protected]>


----------



## bmilby

I would also love a copy, thank you...

Also: What are your thoughts on taking a 24'' Helms Dolphin off-shore (FL to Caribbean)?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## yumacpl

would love to see the list
ken buckley
yuma,az


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Brian, Ken and Denis...I''d be pleased to send you the list but its too big for transmitting on the message board. Please e-m me ([email protected]) with your e-m address. Honest, no spam or other junk...just the list. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## gershel

HI. HATE TO SOUND REPETITIOUS, BUT COULD I ALSO HAVE "THE LIST".
THANKS MARC [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would like the list, please.

I would like also to ask a question. We have decided there are only three boats that we like and can afford. A Jeanneau 37 sun odyessey, A Bayfield 36, and a Wauquiez Centurion 36. Do you have an opinion on which boat would be best to travel across the Atlantic and live on for at least a year?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Marc and McC...the list has been sent. Hope you find something of interest. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I know I am a late comer to this boards, but can I get "the list" too.
Email address at [email protected]

Thank you,
Hoa


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hoa...the list has been e/m''d...have fun!


----------



## Reyes

Does anyone know the best months to cross the Atlantic headed to Europe from Cuba ?

Also, Does anyone happen to know where I can get a hold of the book World Crusing Routes?

Last but not least the fare for a 32 ft. Sailboat to cross the Panama Canal ?


----------



## Reyes

Does anyone know the best months to cross the Atlantic headed to Europe from Cuba ?

Also, Does anyone happen to know where I can get a hold of the book World Crusing Routes?

Last but not least the fare for a 32 ft. Sailboat to cross the Panama Canal ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Would like to have a copy.
e-mail [email protected]
Thanks
Sharon


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ahoy Viceroy. I''m new to this site and still 
trying to catch up on reading some earlier information. I''m mostly just skimming and 
browsing, trying to find goodies. Saw your
note back in April about the "list" you offered. You had such a rush on that. I''d very much like to have a copy. My e-mail is 
[email protected] 
Thanks,
dhd


----------



## TSOJOURNER

LEAVING IN 6 WEEKS WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR LIST, THANKS


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Htak...please advise your e/m address as the list is too long to post on the board. Cheers, Richard. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sharon and DHD, the list has been e-mailed to you addresses. Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ahoy, Viceroy. Got your list. Thanks. Had
one of my own but no two are alike. Picked up
three or four things I hadn''t thought of. And 
some good advice, too.


----------



## jfasail

Viceroy you are very kind to keep sending copys of your list,all thes months and I would like to thank you for every one and I hope you will send me one. 
THANKS ,JIM ([email protected])


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Viceroy
I would love to have a copy of your list also. Thanks so much in advance.
Send to: [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jim and "thelangs"...the list has been e/m''d to your addresses. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## SHIMSHON

Would also like to have list
[email protected] THANKS


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Shimshon...e/m has been sent to your address. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Viceroy

I too would like to see the list Thanks in advance Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mark...I can''t send you the list on this board (too long), so please advise your e-mail address. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Would appreciate a copy of your list for a proposed crossing as part of a circumnavigation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would very much appreciate it if you would send me a copy of your list. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Viceroy: Sorry to add to your distribution list, but I would also like a copy of your checklist. This is the first time I have checked out these Boards or would have asked sooner. I am thinking about a transatlantic in the next few years in a Bristol 27, and appreciate any guideance regarding upgrades, etc.

Thanks. My email is [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Once again, I can''t send the list without your e-mail address...no B.S., just the list. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I realize you posted this several months ago but would you mind sharing your list with me. 

Thanks.

Tim Perrin
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

As I am about to do my first Passage would appreciate it if you could send me your list.

I am in the Azores Islands.

[email protected]

Thank you

Tony


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Avast, Alfafish...the list is being sent to your e-mail address. Have a safe crossing and hope you find an item or two of interest. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

If you have the time and inclination still, I too would love your list. Thanks in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## mysterick

I would also like to see that list, now that the foam has cleared! Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

yes, please. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Greetings, Nanc...its on the way. Hope you find an item or two of interest. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

has anyone ever received this list. if you have please e-mail ne a copy 
thanks
eric

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Kimber...With only a couple of exceptions (no e-mail address given), everyone who responded received a list. If your e-m address is correct, you''ll get one too! Cheers, Richard.


----------



## webdeziner1

Please add me to your ever growing list too. Thanks Heather


----------



## webdeziner1

Please add me to your ever growing list too. Thanks Heather OOps my bad 
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Dear Viceroy,
Sounds like you''re our kind of sailor! We just finished sailing from CA to FLA, and after a season in the Caribbean we''ll be headed to Europe. We have also taught sailing with the US Power Squadron, etc. 
Jim and I (Dianna) would love to correspond with you and receive any/and all info. you might have on crossing the BIG POND!

Thanks again, looking forward to hearing from you.

Dianna/Jim on Athena


----------



## TSOJOURNER

You''re great for sharing! Please add me to your distribution. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## kms

Please send me check list. Any and all infomation is of great value


----------



## TSOJOURNER

KMS...pls send your e-mail address & I''ll be happy to send you the list. The forum won''t permit the length of the list to be transmitted. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

richard,
can i be next? please!
thanks so much,
ron
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

If I''m not too late, I too would like a copy of your list. Hope to try such a crossing one day. My email address is [email protected] Thanks for any help you can give me.
Peter K.


----------



## Keelstep

I would appreciate receiving your checklist for first time offshore sailing.

Don


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Don...I need your e-mail address as this board won''t permit the length of the list. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Viceroy
I''ve previously sailed from Maui to Victoria and am looking forward to sailing with a couple aboard their Whitby 42 from Caribbean to Portugal next spring. I haven''t met this couple yet, but we''ve been connected through mutual friends. I would be interested in seeing your check list.
Thanks
Terry Sigurdson


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Taking delivery of my Amel Maramu in sept 29 2003 and bringing her home in the ARC. Would love to see your info so we can be prepared. Paul Camp


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Viceroy,
I realize it''s been some time since you posted your message, but would still appreciate a copy of your list. Please send to [email protected]

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Terry...I need your e-mail address in order to send list. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I''d like a copy - thanks.


----------



## thomas s

Brand new to this board,would love a copy. thanks, [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Viceroy

I would also like to see your checklist. I have only recently taken up sailing having bought a Beneteau 361. I am from Australia, so everywhere interesting you might want to go is across expanses of water. I would like to go offshore during the next six months -- I''m sure your list would be useful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Dgilmour...greetings. I will need your e-mail address in order to send list. This board won''t take its length. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

please, please
[email protected]
Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Capt. Steve...the list has been sent to you. And yes, the response has been overwhelming but fun...I''ve sent out over 80 responses! Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I''d love to have your list also.


----------



## vmarina

Woul absolutely like to get your list....
»Thanks

Zsolt
Hughes Columbia 35


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Greetings, "Zsolt" AND "rdt123"...I need your e-mail addresses as the list is too long to place directly on this board. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We would love to see a copy. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## FTHOMSON

Hi Richard.

Would you be kind enought to add my name and email me a copy as well?

Thanks,
Fred
[email protected]


----------



## Jeff P

I AM INTERESTED IN ACQUIRING YOUR CHECK LISTPLEASE REPLY JEFF P


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sorry Jeff, I need your e/mail address to send list. This board won''t hold it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would appreciate a copy of your checklist. thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Avast, Jacksone...I need your e-m address as list is too long to post on this board. Cheers, RCL


----------



## rogerleslie

You are very gracious. I would love a copy also. Thanks!!! [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Greetings, Roger...the list has been sent to your e-m address. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Although we''re not planning a passage for a couple of years, I would still like to review your list. Happy New Year.

Brad

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please send me a copy of your list. Thanks
Colm Madden


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i too would appreciate a copy of your list. thanks.
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please send a copy! Thanks for keeping a whole lot of folks dreaming and planning!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Skibite...I need your e/m address as not enough room on this board to transmit. Cheers, Richard


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please send us your list!

Thank you!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Viceroy:
Thanks for offering your list. I would love to have it. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## DARE-Oriental

Viceroy, with the long standing requests for your list, it must be worthwhile; and your Power Squadron credentials are appreciated. Please send me your list to [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

List is on its way. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi,

I just discovered your offer of a check list for first time offshore sailors. If it is still possible may I get a copy? Thanks,

Ed Richardson
[email protected]
Red Sky


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ed..list has been sent. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## capnmal

Viceroy, Thanks for offering your "list". Please email to [email protected] Considering the interest in your "list", have you thought of letting SailNet post it as an article?


----------



## VIEXILE

Please foward the list to [email protected] Regards and thanks. KW


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Avast, Capnmal...list is being sent to you. As far as "publishing" it as an article, I''ll think about it. It needs editing but keeps growing! Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Capnmal...your e-mail address, as given, isn''t working for me. Sent me a message direct to my e-m: [email protected]


----------



## obiec

I would love a coupy thank you
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would also like a copy. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## duffyM

I to would like the list thank you for this


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi, duffyM...I will need an e-mail address from you in order to send the list...its too big for this board.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Whoops, I forgot to inlude mine as well.

Here it is - [email protected] The 0 is a zero.

thanks again!


----------



## kreinestja

I would love to see your lists.
Thanks
Jeri


----------



## headwind

I have not yet, nor am I connected to any vessel which will soon cross big water...but 
the doing of it calls to me.
Captain
In case you still, or will , seek crew
I am writing in search of a crew position.
I have been ashore for sometime now...

My wind born experience includes:
CIRCI, sloop, 4 months-2000 nautical 1991 (USVI-Chesapeake)
US BRIG NIAGARA, 3 months, summer 1994 ( Great Lakes)
LA Maritime Institute, writer editor training manual, 1995
SEAL PUP, 24ft sloop, 18mos, live aboard (San Pedro, CA) 
various flotsam crew, various local regatta (CA, HI, Lake Superior, Chesapeake)
PICTON CASTLE, Barque, 2 months, autumn 1999 (Nova Scotia - Boston)

I can handle the galley, like line and rig work, can scrape, paint, swab. I am a mature woman, steady worker, practical sailor. I have been a Water Safety Instructor for 20 years and am SCUBA Certified. I paint in oil, sculpt whatever and have a deep commitment to clean water and children.

How I would love to be back on the water in the wind; to keep my hands busy doing what''s needful for the ship; wondering at the lift in the filling of the sail,...

Your list would add substance to the visioning. Thank you for sharing.
Sally


----------



## headwind

oops..
that would be thanks for the vision
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jeri...I need you e-mail address. Br0nzepen and Sally, your lists are on their way to your e-m addresses. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Richard, would luv a copy of ur list. Thank You, [email protected]


----------



## msallen

Richard,

I''d like to receive that list too.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## msallen

Richard,

Forgot to add my e-mail address for that list. It is [email protected]

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mark...I need your e-mail address in order to forward the list. Its too big for the board.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks for your generous offer. I would like a copy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Khammit...I need your e-mail address in order to send list. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My wife & I are planning a Trans-Atlantic a year from this spring after outfitting my P35 (1977). I would also very much appreciate your sought after list. If this Atlantic trip doesn''t pan out then I will definitely be doing the ICW to the BVIs''. Again, many thanks.
Ed Uptain


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ed...I need your e-mail address in order to send the list...its too big for the board. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## ec_zoomer

Thank You in Advance for forwarding your list to [email protected]
(yes, there is no "a" in outislnd)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Would like a copy of your crossing list, also can post it for you on the web if you like.

regards
Ken
[email protected]


----------



## loki

Viceroy
I would like to recieve a copy of your list. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## joelpackard

Viceroy, may I please have a copy of the list. Thanks, Joel.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please also send me your list. Many thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please add me to your list. Thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------



## 14julez

Hi,could you please e-mail your list to me. 
Would love to read it. Thanks Julie
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The list has been sent to your e-m address. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

hi: Would appreciate the list also.
Thanks,
Joe 
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I will be happy if i get a copy of the list


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Boje...I''ll need you e-mail address. List is too long for this board.


----------



## sneuman

Please put me on the list: [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Please e-mail me that ever growing list. Send to [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We would appreciate a copy of your list. 
Thanks so much in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

List has been sent to your e-mail address. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## youngpoodah

If I could get a copy as well I''d be much obliged. 

Tim


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tim..I need your e-mail address in order to send. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## kly

Hi Richard, I can imagine that you didn''t expect to still receive requests for this list almost 2 years later. Needless to say I would also love your a copy (sailing Antigua to the Med, May 2003).
[email protected]
Many thanks in advance
Kerry


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi, Keery...yep, after 2 years and some 500+ replies, this list is still growing (thanks to many who contribute). I''ve sent it to your e-mail address. Cheers, Richard


----------



## TSOJOURNER

richard we would like a copy also thank you [email protected]


----------



## mixmaster

I would also like the list! Thank you muchly,
jamie

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

List is on its way to your e-m address. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## vigerg

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the list

Guy


----------



## tlindrup

*List for cruising needs*

Hi Viceroy,
Please email me your list. I envy what you are doing and will some day plan my first ocean trip. My sailing waters are the Great Lakes on a Catalina 34 for now. Getting my skills up to a level where I can do ocean cruising.
Thanks a lot for your list.
Tom Lindrup
[email protected]


----------



## JagsBch

Last post was 6/6/6? ^


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi

Could you please send me that list [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Kacper

I would love a copy
[email protected]


----------



## sailorjim99

G'day Richard
If you are still sending out the list, could I have one please.
Address is

sailorjim99atyahoo.com 
(The 'at' is to stop spammer programme crawlers getting the address)

Regards
Jim.


----------



## SkipperBob

please include me on e-mail list. We are in same boat!

[email protected]

thanx


----------



## FritzN

*Please send list...*

...to the following temp e-mail address:

[email protected]

Thanks,

Fritz


----------



## sailingdog

*Ummm. Are you guys aware that Viceroy, the guy with the list, hasn't been active on Sailnet since 07-18-2003, over three years ago? 
*
You are probably never going to get any response from him, as he is probably no longer on sailnet...

Also, posting your e-mail address in an unobscufated form is a good way to get a lot more spam than you already do. Never, ever type [email protected] on a public forum. Spammers use webcrawlers to harvest e-mail addresses and can easily pick this up. SailorJim is the only one who seems to have any commonsense whatsoever about this issue.


----------



## eitan44

Great idea.
Pls include me on UR list


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*My first ocean crossing*

Hi!

My first ocean crossing is comes  I try to to it with multihull

How long time does it takes usually? 
From Canaries to Caribbean?

Best Sailing Wishes,
Asiic3



Viceroy said:


> The "first time ocean crossing list" has been revised and added to since its first posting over a year ago...and over 300 requests have be filled! After 30 years of seagoing adventures and as a Power & Sail Squadron instructor, the list is directed to folks with moderate or better coastal experience who want to go offshore and have secured first time ocean passages with friends, through the internet, etc. For them and any other readers the check list is an assortment of "stuff", in no particular order, that I''m happy to share. For an e-mail copy, drop me note ([email protected]) with your e-mail address...always confidential, no spam, no junk...now a 4 page list that is too long for this board. Cheers, Richard.


----------

